# Unusual Hummer



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a new one to me. See item #320234146641. The ad states that it is an"electroquartz" tuning fork movement, which is a Swiss E21. Seems as if there is always some new maker of "hummers" turning up.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow..interesting, i know it is said that there were 10 or so companies involved with the development of the Beta21 movement, but i have only seen them from the more well known makers..such as Omega and Longines.

Bit out of my league and not really to my taste, but would be a interesting peice to own!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I quite like it... but... one of the best things about this movt is the sooth secs hand... this one doesnt have one... real shame


----------

